# Best way to keep gains after cycle?



## Evileddie (Jul 27, 2010)

As title says, whats the best way to keep a high percentage of your gains after your first cycle?


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

Take a PCT, rest more, train smart, eat more calories, don;t start trying to strip fat as you will be catabolic due to low test.


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

Don't know from experience, but I have read that low volume strength training helps


----------



## Evileddie (Jul 27, 2010)

So training like an animal whilst on Pct wont help?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Fvck PCT

Keep eating, keep training, keep getting stronger, REFUSE to get weaker, and above all else - stay motivated.

Even if PCT worked in 100% of cases, 100% of the time, it won't do fvck all anyway, if you don't do the above


----------



## chickentuna (Apr 13, 2009)

RS007 should i assume by your previous post you dont carryout pct ot believe in its validity?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

chickentuna said:


> RS007 should i assume by your previous post you dont carryout pct ot believe in its validity?


As a universal one size fits all - and "must do" regime

I most certainly do not.

And before anyone scoffs, I DO come off, no PCT, and all is well - haven't slashed my wrists, haven't regressed to a physique like iggy pop, and haven't died.

Blown out of all proportion - in most cases.


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

rs007 said:


> Fvck PCT
> 
> Keep eating, keep training, keep getting stronger, REFUSE to get weaker, and above all else - stay motivated.
> 
> Even if PCT worked in 100% of cases, 100% of the time, it won't do fvck all anyway, if you don't do the above


I see that thread when you and many others debating whether you should or shouldnt.

Do you think it is worthless due to the fact that most people go back on quicker than should do,

so you do a cycle then just come off and recovery naturally how long you stay off, do you feel bad or anything?


----------



## chickentuna (Apr 13, 2009)

rs007 said:


> As a universal one size fits all - and "must do" regime
> 
> I most certainly do not.
> 
> ...


What do you do? just short cycles of certain comounds?

Do you believe you make a full recovery and get your bloods done etc?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

chickentuna said:


> What do you do? just short cycles of certain comounds?
> 
> Do you believe you make a full recovery and get your bloods done etc?


Last cycle was some 6 months plus, break of 7 weeks.

Totally fine.

Got a bit weaker, lost a bit of size, aint nothing.

Even if I could magically click my fingers and restore natty test levels if I stopped, no way they could compare to what I was on, so would have still lost gradually anyway.

Put all I had lost back on plus more within 2-3 weeks of resuming use regardless.

Have been back on about... 8 weeks :confused1: - next break due start of November or thereabouts, will play by ear, react to the situation on the ground as per usual.

As an aside, each and every time I have came off, I have made a spurt in strength/size initially - go figure.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

oh, havent had bloods for some time.

No point as am constantly cycling - they are always going to be out of whack. As long as I can sleep, eat, fvck, train, think straight, I'm fine.


----------



## webby2k (Apr 3, 2010)

in the long run your health is going to be bad and you will regret it in future


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

webby2k said:


> in the long run your health is going to be bad and you will regret it in future


Is it?

Explain how?

When your head explodes from not being able to logically back up your claim, you can give up if you like 

I might be pis$ed, but I'll still take pepsi challenge with that argument any day


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

rs007 said:


> As a universal one size fits all - and "must do" regime
> 
> I most certainly do not.
> 
> ...


I'm starting to believe this is true, it's 6 weeks since I had my last jab of Sus, I've done no PCT just continued to run the GH at 10iu EOD. I feel great, I've lost no more size or strength than when I run a regular PCT. If I'd have been on Clomid right now I'd have been feeling depressed and extremely messed up. So far so good for me.


----------



## sno (Jun 8, 2009)

im different me, when i do a cycle then come off i get really down, i also lose alot of size due to my own test taking long to start reproducing, to save all the miver and for the price id just grab a box of hcg and at least a box of clomid, pct is a muST in my eyes and theres different lenghs of pct and doses for the lengh and dose of a cycle of steroids,

OH I FORGOT... NO ERECTIONS TOO, UNLESS ONCE AGAIN, I GET ME HCG GOING

IN MY OPINION!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

to the op Best way to keep gains after cycle? cruise end of.

just lower the dose and keep eating training hard etc.


----------



## chickentuna (Apr 13, 2009)

interesting view points.. is there any studies to say pct is effective or not? not to my knowledge I know some people will almost convince themselves that once coming of I AM going to loose muscle and I NEED pct meds... possibly a placebo effect to some extent.


----------



## chickentuna (Apr 13, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> to the op Best way to keep gains after cycle? cruise end of.
> 
> just lower the dose and keep eating training hard etc.


Speaking of cruising rs007 do you feel that coming of for such short times are worth it or in reflection would you cruise until you can let your body fully recover?


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Fvck PCT
> 
> Keep eating, keep training, keep getting stronger, REFUSE to get weaker, and above all else - stay motivated.
> 
> Even if PCT worked in 100% of cases, 100% of the time, it won't do fvck all anyway, if you don't do the above


Quoted for truth

90% of keeping it involves being determined to keep it via fccuking training just as hard as when on all be iyt perhaps with a tad less volume but aiming to refuse to lose strength and keep pushin or breaking pb weights and eating good

I think many roll over and die when off as they become used to thinking there is no point in training hard when off when imo. Its how hard yu can train and how good a nic you stay in that will determin how much real fresh ground ytou break on the next course

The other 10% is the pct meds but in reality these are exactly that.... 10%. Its all about digging In and being determined and tenacious as fcuk

Work ethic is eveerything. The rest is the cherry on top. Long term that is


----------



## webby2k (Apr 3, 2010)

thats right training, eating and sleeping the same way is good for keeping gains but its also about timing the pct right as well


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

webby2k said:


> thats right training, eating and sleeping the same way is good for keeping gains but its also about timing the pct right as well


Imo its very little of how much you keep. 10%. The rest is all hard work.

Thats why i agree with RS that if you dont want to use PCT drugs for whatever reason - side effects, using harsh anti cancer drugs ect then you dont have to....and in my opinion if you train hard but sensible, ea good and refuse to roll over and die it wont make a huge difference...just a little bit quicker recovery

Personally, ill use a little nolvadex becausei dont get sides from it and its cheap. a shot or two of hcg but not ott volumes of it. Clomid is a never again fo me. Dont doubt it will help a little bit on top of the hard work but that "little bit" isnt worth the sides for me.


----------

